# Al-Jamia Al-Islamia school Aug 2010



## Lolz101 (Sep 27, 2010)

Info borrowed from Newark Advertiser "The mess was built in 1940 and closed in 1970 when RAF Syerston ceased to be operational the site was looked after on a care and maintenance basis by RAF Newton before eventually being sold by the Ministry of Defence. 
The school opened in 1994 the main school building, the old officers’ mess, is 2,583sq metres and has 51 rooms including kitchens, toilets and shower rooms. There is a second detached building, a former squash court and a block of 19 single garages and one double garage. The school, which shut in 2007, because the fabric of the building began to deteriorate and in 1997 Ofsted inspectors criticised hygiene, safety standards and teaching standards. 
In 1994 a roofer, Mr Jason Anker, fell from the roof and broke his back, the accident left him paralysed from the waist down. Today (Feb 2010) he is in London at the launch of a tailored health and safety course approval service by IOSH, the world's biggest professional health and safety organisation.
Mr Anker said: "If I'd been more aware of health and safety 17 years ago I probably wouldn't have been up that ladder in the first place.""

On with the photos...






Apparently there is a beast that roams the site...









One of those strange toilets, havent seen them anywhere else

















There isnt a window left un-smashed in this building





























































Love this goes from one side of this massive room all the way round to the walls on the other side

















Cheers for looking


----------



## mookster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow thats trashed but I like it, some great graffiti too


----------

